# Another *my way of MU*



## Pei (Apr 13, 2006)

Just another simple "my way of MU"....

(similar to the first one but yet...something diff)

Hope it's helpful to some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well i know it's a joke to some...
It's not perfect,but I will improve!

1. Apply base (MAC CCB)
*Pale hairless freak :O*





2. Draw brows (MAC WEDGE + SG BRONZE)





3. Tight-line (MAC DIP DOWN F/L)
* I lined half to let u girls see the difference*










4. Apply colour (MAC CORNFLOWER PIGMENT)





5. Apply darker e/s at outer corner (MAC BLACKTIED)





Blend, clean up the mess/sparkles after this...





6. Line waterline (SG BRONZE)





7. Apply mascara (Max factor Calorie 2000)





This mascara don't weigh down my lashes! Me likie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








8. Add blusher (MAC ROSE PIGMENT) & l/g (CLINIQUE 07 AIR KISS)


----------



## Patricia (Apr 13, 2006)

awww! but your freckles are so cute! nice tutorial!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

you are soo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 13, 2006)

whats that lipgloss?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 13, 2006)

no joke! it is lovely!!!


----------



## Pei (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies *happy*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_whats that lipgloss?_

 
CLINIQUE 07 AIR KISS

A beautiful clear gloss with a hint of pink


----------



## user3 (Apr 13, 2006)

You a joke??? Never you are the sweetness that we call Pei!

Great job hun!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 13, 2006)

soo cute your eyes match your e/s shades...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_You a joke??? Never you are the sweetness that we call Pei!_

 

EXACTLY! great tute pei and u r so pretty


----------



## Jaim (Apr 13, 2006)

You're adorable and I love the tutorial.


----------



## delovely (Apr 13, 2006)

wow, super cute! i really like the end result; subtle and very pretty!


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 14, 2006)

SOoOoOo Cute You're adorable and I love the tutorial.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Sweeti


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 14, 2006)

your looks have grown much much prettier and more sophisticated...or maybe it's just you? =)  i always thought you were incredibly cute.... but you've recently pulled some beautiful FOTD =)


----------



## BreakMeDownLove (Apr 14, 2006)

goodness you're absolutly beautiful i love your eyes and you did a great job on the make up really!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome look!


----------



## exodus (Apr 15, 2006)

Pei, I LOOOOOVE it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And uh, I just tried doing the blush with Rose pigment and, well, I look like an overcooked lobster. Yes, I'm an idiot. Pleeeeease tell me how you got it to show up like that! Me want!


----------



## Pei (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks to all who have been so encouraging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*exodus*, lol. You cracked me up! No, u're not an I, u're a very sweet beautiful lady whom i like very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmmmm...I jus dip my blusher brush VErrrrrrrrry *lightly* on the pigment then brush upwards. (i'm bad at describing)


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 15, 2006)

It's electric! Is that your real eye shade? Whether it is or not, it's stunning! If so, can you tell me where you got them from?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome Tut!  Hey what Brand/Color contacts do you use??  I wanttt them!


----------



## exodus (Apr 16, 2006)

Awwww Pei you're too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try that tomorrow hehehe, I just love how it looks on you! So cute and innocent looking


----------



## farra712 (Apr 16, 2006)

You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pei (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks all *kisses*

*flowerhead & Mami
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*, those are blue contacts. You might want to refer to this thread for the contacts:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=44154

*exodus darling*, now i remember tt the pigment appears patchy when put on "sticky face, due to my suntan lotion" and i used my fingers to blend after brushing!


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Your eyes are soo pretty xxx beautiful xxx


----------



## thisiscarene (May 15, 2006)

hi pei ure so cute!and i love your contacts!are you currently in singapore?what's the brand/colour and where can i get them?can you sms me at 92764643 in case i don't get to check my email soon.i ll reply straight away


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 15, 2006)

i like this look, ur skin looks beautiful, and how the blue e/s look with the eye color.  so pretty


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.your eyes are great. like a picture. I never saw eyes like yours


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 11, 2006)

Lovely!  I am asian too and just starting to learn MU techniques.  This was helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 11, 2006)

you are soo cute! I love your eyes. the make up looks lovely on you as well! very cute!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 11, 2006)

Love Love da colors Anything looks good on ya = )


----------



## Nolee (Jul 30, 2006)

aww u look so cute i loove ur doll-like eyes ans skin, the makeup's very lovely as well, thanks for sharing...


----------



## mollasaurusrex (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow pei you look amazing!! I love your looks.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 1, 2006)

you are so cute! and i loove that lip color on you


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 1, 2006)

You look so pretty.  Where did you get the contacts?  The link you posted doesn't work.  Thanks


----------



## Pei (Aug 1, 2006)

TQ girlies =)

Here's the contacts's link:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44154


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 2, 2006)

gorgeous!!!!~


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 2, 2006)

Pei I can't access that page and get this error is there another way to see it?  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---
... you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Pei (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrycola2201* 
_Pei I can't access that page and get this error is there another way to see it?  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---
... you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._

 
u'll hv to post up to 20 posts in order to read tt page!


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 13, 2006)

cute!!


----------



## Commander Beck (Aug 14, 2006)

I love this look and you are so adorable.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pei I Love Your Tut! Your Make~up Is Always So Stunning!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

it's so simple yet elegant


----------



## linkas (Sep 28, 2006)

You're so beautiful!! A doll!


----------

